# Sony a55



## solid (Aug 22, 2011)

My friend buy the sony a55. Do you think about this DC.


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 22, 2011)

Pardon?


----------



## wedo (Aug 22, 2011)

It is a good DC. If you want to buy it, i share a blog that has the price and specs with us.
www.digitalcamerasblog.org/sony-a55-latest-price-and-key-specs.html/


----------



## Twisted (Aug 22, 2011)

I have an A55 and am loving it. You get some features on it that you cant find on cameras for less than 1800 bucks. I personally like the 10 frames per second shooting as I shoot events and sports.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just got mine....thinking about the GRIP.....I think it would be ok....

Ownuser battery Holder Grip for Sony Alpha A55/A33 | eBay


----------

